# HP Pavillion dv9740us vista to XP driver problems



## rooski (Apr 22, 2008)

i recently contacted HP support and downgraded to XP from vista , and they provided me with some work around drivers for my graphics card, and they didnt work , for every one i got an error saying 

"The NVIDIA Setup Program could not locate any drivers that are compatible with your current hardware. Setup will now exit"

and that is it , ive been scouring the internet for more info , and on some sites people have successfully installed drivers for their dv9740us , so i know its possible , then somewhere else i read that you have to use drivers from a geforce 7000 series , so im lost and would really appreciate some help on this issue :sigh:, the card is a NVIDIA geforce go 6150 

any help would be great .ray:


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

hi,

have you tried Nvidia website.. like this one:
http://www.nvidia.com/content/DriverDownload/widget_eula.asp

or you can try this:
http://drivers.softpedia.com/get/GRAPHICS-BOARD/NVIDIA/NVIDIA-32bit-ForceWare-GeForce-Go-15655.shtml

if these do not work, check if you have intel chipset, if you do, install this first and reboot: http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Det...&OSFullName=Windows* XP Professional&lang=eng

then install your nvidia drivers.

post back what happens.


----------



## rooski (Apr 22, 2008)

if only it were that easy , i cant even connect to the internet with that machine apparently , i tried the drivers provided specifically for the card and i get the error listed above .


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

well i am sure you can figure out a way on how to get the drivers and install them :grin: (even if you cannot connect to the internet using your laptop).


----------



## rooski (Apr 22, 2008)

yeah but all the drivers i have tried did not work and keep giving me the same error , i figured i would ask around on some forums to see if someone had any luck with this issue, on this site i found one simmilar question put up by some one , the link is here http://www.techsupportforum.com/f31/re-ipconfig-windows-ip-configuration-232702.html

and his question wasnt answered either so im still lost :4-dontkno


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

rooski said:


> yeah but all the drivers i have tried did not work and keep giving me the same error , i figured i would ask around on some forums to see if someone had any luck with this issue, on this site i found one simmilar question put up by some one , the link is here http://www.techsupportforum.com/f31/re-ipconfig-windows-ip-configuration-232702.html
> 
> and his question wasnt answered either so im still lost :4-dontkno


hmmm, i thought you were looking for the nvidia drivers (see first post of this thread). you never mentioned anything about the other drivers or may be i missed that part. 

anyhow, i will check the link you gave above. for the meantime, let us wait for the others to jump in and may be share their ideas on this.


----------



## rooski (Apr 22, 2008)

yes i fixd the network problems i had and am now able to access the internet (wired) and now all i need is a graphics driver that will work for the dv9740us in XP . the graphics card is a geforce go 6150


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

TriggerFinger said:


> hi,
> 
> have you tried Nvidia website.. like this one:
> http://www.nvidia.com/content/DriverDownload/widget_eula.asp
> ...


have you tried the ones above?


----------



## rooski (Apr 22, 2008)

TriggerFinger said:


> have you tried the ones above?


yes i have , and i already have a chipset driver installed , i just dont have a graphics driver isntalled , becuase every time i try and install it it gives me the error i posted in the first post. i have tried every driver i could find and they all seem to give me the same error , some arent even recognized .


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

oh ok but the first link is not a driver but an Nvidia tool you can put on your website to search for a driver suited for your card... hmm... my bad.

back to the drawing board :grin:

EDIT:
Ok.. this should match your model. install (then reboot) this first:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...n&cc=us&lang=en&os=228&product=3224058&dlc=en

then install this:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...cc=us&lang=en')&os=228&product=3224058&dlc=en

kindly post back if you had tried these ones too...


----------



## rooski (Apr 22, 2008)

also i tryed forcing the drivers , that does not work either i get the blue screen of death and then my pc restarts , i tryed doing the automatic search and it just tells me that there are no drivers suited for my machine.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

see EDIT of previous post:


> Ok.. this should match your model. install (then reboot) this first:
> http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...n&cc=us&lang=en&os=228&product=3224058&dlc=en
> 
> then install this:
> ...


these are drivers are for dv9000t model but might work for your model.


----------



## rooski (Apr 22, 2008)

TriggerFinger said:


> see EDIT of previous post:
> 
> 
> these are drivers are for dv9000t model but might work for your model.



the first link is to a chipset driver , that i already have , the second link is to the graphics driver , which i tried , and no luck , it doesnt work either .

the chipset driver that i used is called sp36880.exe and it was given to me by the HP support technician , and the only driver that worked


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

please run Everest and post Summary report here. D/load Everest using the link on my sig. below.


----------



## rooski (Apr 22, 2008)

--------[ EVEREST Home Edition (c) 2003-2005 Lavalys, Inc. ]------------------------------------------------------------

Version EVEREST v2.20.405
Homepage http://www.lavalys.com/
Report Type Report Wizard
Computer _
Generator -
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Professional 5.1.2600 (WinXP Retail)
Date 2008-04-22
Time 19:08


--------[ Summary ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Computer:
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Professional
OS Service Pack Service Pack 2
DirectX 4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)
Computer Name _
User Name -

Motherboard:
CPU Type Unknown, 1666 MHz (8 x 208)
Motherboard Name Hewlett-Packard HP Pavilion dv9700 Notebook PC
Motherboard Chipset Unknown
System Memory 3072 MB
BIOS Type Phoenix (01/16/08)

Storage:
IDE Controller Intel(R) 82801HEM/HBM SATA AHCI Controller
IDE Controller Intel(R) ICH8M Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 2850
IDE Controller Ricoh Memory Stick Host Controller
IDE Controller Ricoh MMC Host Controller
IDE Controller Ricoh xD-Picture Card Host Controller
Disk Drive SAMSUNG HM160HI (149 GB, IDE)
Disk Drive SAMSUNG HM160HI (149 GB, IDE)
Disk Drive Generic STORAGE DEVICE USB Device (1937 MB, USB)
Optical Drive Optiarc BD ROM BC-5500A
SMART Hard Disks Status OK

Partitions:
C: (NTFS) 140254 MB (135590 MB free)
D: (NTFS) 152625 MB (152533 MB free)
E: (NTFS) 12370 MB (1903 MB free)
Total Size 298.1 GB (283.2 GB free)

Input:
Keyboard Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
Mouse PS/2 Compatible Mouse

Network:
Network Adapter Speedstream Ethernet USB Adapter - Packet Scheduler Miniport (192.168.254.1)

Peripherals:
USB1 Controller Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2830 [NoDB]
USB1 Controller Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2831 [NoDB]
USB1 Controller Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2832 [NoDB]
USB1 Controller Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2834 [NoDB]
USB1 Controller Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2835 [NoDB]
USB2 Controller Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 2836 [NoDB]
USB2 Controller Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 283A [NoDB]
USB Device Speedstream Ethernet USB Adapter
USB Device USB Composite Device
USB Device USB Mass Storage Device
USB Device USB Video Device
Battery Microsoft AC Adapter
Battery Microsoft ACPI-Compliant Control Method Battery


--------[ Debug - PCI ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

B00 D00 F00: Mobile Intel(R) PM965/GM965/GL960 Express Processor to DRAM Controller - 2A00 [NoDB]

Offset 00: 86 80 00 2A 06 01 90 20 0C 00 00 06 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 3C 10 CC 30 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 E0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 01 90 D1 FE 00 00 00 00 01 40 D1 FE 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 02 00 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 01 00 00 E0 00 00 00 00 01 80 D1 FE 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 E0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 10 11 11 00 10 13 11 00 FF 03 00 00 00 1A 39 00 
Offset A0: 18 00 00 0C 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 00 00 
Offset E0: 09 00 0A 91 A2 7C 00 30 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 90 0F 04 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D01 F00: Mobile Intel(R) PM965/GM965/GL960 Express PCI Express Root Port - 2A01 [NoDB]

Offset 00: 86 80 01 2A 07 01 10 00 0C 00 04 06 10 00 01 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 00 20 20 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 C4 F0 C6 01 D0 F1 DF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 88 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 01 1A 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 01 90 03 C8 00 00 00 00 0D 80 00 00 3C 10 CC 30 
Offset 90: 05 A0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 10 00 41 01 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 2D 01 02 
Offset B0: 40 00 01 11 C0 25 0C 00 C0 01 48 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 20 00 01 84 0C 00 00 A0 90 0F 04 00 33 00 00 00 

B00 D1A F00: Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2834 [NoDB]

Offset 00: 86 80 34 28 05 00 80 02 03 00 03 0C 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 01 18 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 3C 10 CC 30 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 01 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 2F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 0F 05 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D1A F01: Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2835 [NoDB]

Offset 00: 86 80 35 28 05 00 80 02 03 00 03 0C 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 21 18 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 3C 10 CC 30 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 15 02 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 2F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 0F 05 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D1A F07: Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 283A [NoDB]

Offset 00: 86 80 3A 28 06 01 90 02 03 20 03 0C 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 48 40 F8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 3C 10 CC 30 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 12 03 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 01 58 C2 C9 00 00 00 00 0A 00 A0 20 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 20 20 FF 01 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 01 00 00 00 C0 
Offset 70: 00 00 DF 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 11 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 AA FF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 88 85 40 00 86 0F 05 00 0A 17 02 20 

B00 D1B F00: Microsoft UAA Bus Driver for High Definition Audio [NoDB]

Offset 00: 86 80 4B 28 06 01 10 00 03 00 03 04 10 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 04 00 40 F8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 3C 10 CC 30 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 16 01 00 00 
Offset 40: 01 00 00 03 07 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 80 00 00 
Offset 50: 01 60 42 C8 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 05 70 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 10 00 91 00 00 00 00 00 00 08 10 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 0F 05 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D1C F00: Intel(R) ICH8 Family PCI Express Root Port 1 - 283F [NoDB]

Offset 00: 86 80 3F 28 07 00 10 00 03 00 04 06 10 00 81 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 03 00 40 70 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 F4 F0 F7 01 F0 F1 F3 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 11 01 04 00 
Offset 40: 10 80 41 01 C0 8F 00 00 00 00 10 00 11 2C 11 01 
Offset 50: 40 00 11 30 E0 A0 10 00 08 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 05 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 0D A0 00 00 3C 10 CC 30 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 01 00 02 C8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 80 00 11 C8 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 0F C7 00 06 07 08 00 33 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 0F 05 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D1C F01: Intel(R) ICH8 Family PCI Express Root Port 2 - 2841 [NoDB]

Offset 00: 86 80 41 28 07 01 10 00 03 00 04 06 10 00 81 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 04 05 00 80 B0 00 20 
Offset 20: 00 CC F0 CF 01 C8 F1 CB 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 02 04 00 
Offset 40: 10 80 41 01 C0 8F 00 00 00 00 10 00 11 4C 11 02 
Offset 50: 00 00 01 10 E0 A0 18 00 08 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 05 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 0D A0 00 00 3C 10 CC 30 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 01 00 02 C8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 80 00 11 C8 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 0F C7 00 06 07 08 00 33 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 0F 05 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D1C F05: Intel(R) ICH8 Family PCI Express Root Port 6 - 2849 [NoDB]

Offset 00: 86 80 49 28 07 01 10 00 03 00 04 06 10 00 81 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 06 06 00 C0 C0 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 F8 00 F8 F1 FF 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 02 04 00 
Offset 40: 10 80 41 01 C0 8F 00 00 00 00 10 00 11 2C 11 06 
Offset 50: 40 00 11 30 E0 A0 18 00 08 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 05 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 0D A0 00 00 3C 10 CC 30 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 01 00 02 C8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 80 00 11 C8 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 0F C7 00 06 07 08 00 33 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 0F 05 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D1D F00: Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2830 [NoDB]

Offset 00: 86 80 30 28 05 00 80 02 03 00 03 0C 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 41 18 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 3C 10 CC 30 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 17 01 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 27 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 0F 05 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D1D F01: Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2831 [NoDB]

Offset 00: 86 80 31 28 05 00 80 02 03 00 03 0C 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 61 18 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 3C 10 CC 30 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 13 02 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 27 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 0F 05 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D1D F02: Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2832 [NoDB]

Offset 00: 86 80 32 28 05 00 80 02 03 00 03 0C 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 81 18 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 3C 10 CC 30 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 12 03 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 27 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 0F 05 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D1D F07: Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 2836 [NoDB]

Offset 00: 86 80 36 28 06 01 90 02 03 20 03 0C 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 4C 40 F8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 3C 10 CC 30 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 17 01 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 01 58 C2 C9 00 00 00 00 0A 00 A0 20 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 20 20 FF 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 01 00 00 00 C0 
Offset 70: 00 00 DF 3F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 11 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 AA FF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 88 85 40 00 86 0F 05 00 0A 17 02 20 

B00 D1E F00: Intel 82801xxM Mobile I/O Controller Hub

Offset 00: 86 80 48 24 07 01 10 00 F3 01 04 06 00 00 01 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 07 07 20 F0 00 80 62 
Offset 20:  10 F8 10 F8 F1 FF 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 FF 00 04 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 12 00 00 
Offset 50: 0D 00 00 00 3C 10 CC 30 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 0F 05 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D1F F00: Intel(R) ICH8M LPC Interface Controller - 2815 [NoDB]

Offset 00: 86 80 15 28 07 00 10 02 03 00 01 06 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 3C 10 CC 30 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 E0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 01 10 00 00 80 00 00 00 81 11 00 00 10 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 80 80 80 80 90 00 00 00 80 80 80 80 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 10 00 0F 3F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 81 03 04 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 24 0E 00 00 01 00 80 00 01 1C 50 00 00 03 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 F0 00 00 00 00 00 00 80 02 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 33 22 11 00 67 45 00 00 CF FF 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 09 00 0C 10 20 02 4C C3 60 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 01 C0 D1 FE 59 34 23 00 86 0F 05 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D1F F01: Intel(R) ICH8M Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 2850 [NoDB]

Offset 00: 86 80 50 28 05 00 80 02 03 8A 01 01 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 01 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 
Offset 20: A1 18 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 3C 10 CC 30 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 FF 01 00 00 
Offset 40: 57 E3 00 80 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 0F 05 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D1F F02: Intel(R) 82801HEM/HBM SATA AHCI Controller [NoDB]

Offset 00: 86 80 29 28 07 00 B0 02 03 01 06 01 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: D9 18 00 00 CD 18 00 00 D1 18 00 00 C9 18 00 00 
Offset 20: E1 18 00 00 00 40 40 F8 00 00 00 00 3C 10 CC 30 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 13 02 00 00 
Offset 40: 77 E3 77 F3 FB 00 00 00 03 00 11 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 33 30 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 01 A8 03 40 08 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 05 70 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 40 00 05 85 80 01 00 78 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 12 00 10 00 48 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 07 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 0F 05 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D1F F03: Intel(R) ICH8 Family SMBus Controller - 283E [NoDB]

Offset 00: 86 80 3E 28 03 01 80 02 03 00 05 0C 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 01 1C 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 3C 10 CC 30 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0A 03 00 00 
Offset 40: 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 03 04 04 00 00 00 08 08 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 0F 05 00 00 00 00 00 

B01 D00 F00: Video Controller (VGA Compatible) [NoDB]

Offset 00: DE 10 25 04 07 01 10 00 A1 00 00 03 10 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 C6 0C 00 00 D0 00 00 00 00 04 00 00 C4 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 01 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 3C 10 CC 30 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 60 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 05 01 00 00 
Offset 40: 3C 10 CC 30 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 01 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 CE D6 23 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 01 68 02 00 00 00 00 00 05 78 80 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 00 01 00 E0 84 2C 01 
Offset 80: 10 28 00 00 01 3D 01 00 48 00 01 11 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B02 D00 F00: Network Controller [NoDB]

Offset 00: 86 80 29 42 06 01 10 40 61 00 80 02 10 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 04 00 00 F4 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 80 00 11 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 C8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  05 01 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 D0 23 C8 00 00 00 0D 
Offset D0: 05 E0 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 10 00 01 00 C0 8E 00 00 10 08 1B 00 11 1C 07 00 
Offset F0: 40 01 11 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B06 D00 F00: Realtek RTL8168/8111 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Adapter

Offset 00: EC 10 68 81 07 01 10 40 01 00 00 02 10 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 01 C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 04 00 00 F8 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 3C 10 CC 30 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0A 01 00 00 
Offset 40: 01 48 C2 F7 00 00 00 00 03 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 05 60 82 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 10 84 01 00 23 7F 00 00 10 28 1A 00 11 F4 03 00 
Offset 70: 40 00 11 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 09 00 4C 01 01 1C 02 00 FB FF FF 11 
Offset 90: 08 30 00 00 17 68 09 00 CC D0 0A 00 BF 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 02 28 FF 01 00 00 00 00 00 08 00 00 03 00 03 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 FF 3F FF 3F FF FF 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B07 D09 F00: OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller [NoDB]

Offset 00: 80 11 32 08 06 01 10 02 05 10 00 0C 10 20 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 10 F8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 3C 10 CC 30 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 DC 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 14 01 02 04 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 80 16 00 00 00 00 00 20 00 00 66 66 32 12 
Offset 90: 48 60 66 10 00 00 02 00 03 80 00 00 00 01 18 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 30 00 00 00 3C 10 CC 30 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 04 
Offset C0: 00 30 00 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 02 FE 
Offset E0: 00 C0 00 48 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B07 D09 F01: Ricoh SD Bus Host Adapter

Offset 00: 80 11 22 08 06 01 10 02 22 00 05 08 10 20 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 08 10 F8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 3C 10 CC 30 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 15 02 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 01 00 02 FE 00 40 00 48 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 3C 10 CC 30 
Offset B0: 04 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 A0 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 30 00 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: A1 21 80 01 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 C0 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 

B07 D09 F02: Ricoh MMC Host Controller [NoDB]

Offset 00: 80 11 43 08 06 01 10 02 12 00 80 08 10 20 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 0C 10 F8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 3C 10 CC 30 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 15 02 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 01 00 02 FE 00 40 00 48 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 3C 10 CC 30 
Offset B0: 00 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 A0 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 30 00 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 80 02 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 C0 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 

B07 D09 F03: Ricoh RL5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter

Offset 00: 80 11 92 05 06 01 10 02 12 00 80 08 10 20 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 10 10 F8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 3C 10 CC 30 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 15 02 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 01 00 02 FE 00 40 00 48 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 3C 10 CC 30 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 30 00 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 C0 00 00 80 00 00 00 00 

B07 D09 F04: Ricoh xD-Picture Card Controller

Offset 00: 80 11 52 08 06 01 10 02 12 00 80 08 10 20 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 14 10 F8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 3C 10 CC 30 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 15 02 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 01 00 02 FE 00 40 00 48 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 3C 10 CC 30 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 30 00 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 C0 00 00 80 00 00 00 00 


--------[ Debug - Video BIOS ]------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

C000:0000 U.i.K7400.L.w.VIDEO ......k...IBM VGA Compatible......R.09/04/07
C000:0040 .................2<.<..0..............".........PMIDl.o.......
C000:0080 .....3b.........................................................
C000:00C0 ........................................HWEAPCIR..%.........i...
C000:0100 ....G86 e416 SKU 0001 VGA BIOS..................................
C000:0140 .....................Version 60.86.4F.00.22 ...Copyright (C) 199
C000:0180 6-2006 NVIDIA Corp......... G86 Board - e416h01c...............C
C000:01C0 hip Rev ......................................................
C000:0200 ....BIT......F2...t.B...x.C.....D.....A.....I.....L.....M.....N.
C000:0240 ....P.....S.....T.....U.....V.....c.....x.....i.&........O.`"...
C000:0280 ..............\\.........R^6..jh...R..S.S.S.T.T.T.Sc....T..R....
C000:02C0 ................8...Y...B......PU..o.(.6.'6#..#...0.....;.;.....
C000:0300 .O.`"..;.......06/11/07.................T...........4.+.%.%.:.F.
C000:0340 D.[... .T...........4.+.%.%.,.{.,...1.B.....5.B.<.H.`...G.....J.
C000:0380 [email protected]+.W.f.8.8.8.:...z.
C000:03C0 8.n.T...q.8.\.t.....?.x...z...................%.%... .(.).*.....


--------[ Debug - Unknown ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

HDD SAMSUNG HM160HI
Optical Optiarc BD ROM BC-5500A
PCI/AGP 10DE-0425: Video Controller (VGA Compatible) [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 1180-0832: OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 1180-0843: Ricoh MMC Host Controller [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 8086-2815: Intel(R) ICH8M LPC Interface Controller - 2815 [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 8086-2829: Intel(R) 82801HEM/HBM SATA AHCI Controller [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 8086-2830: Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2830 [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 8086-2831: Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2831 [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 8086-2832: Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2832 [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 8086-2834: Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2834 [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 8086-2835: Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2835 [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 8086-2836: Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 2836 [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 8086-283A: Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 283A [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 8086-283E: Intel(R) ICH8 Family SMBus Controller - 283E [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 8086-283F: Intel(R) ICH8 Family PCI Express Root Port 1 - 283F [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 8086-2841: Intel(R) ICH8 Family PCI Express Root Port 2 - 2841 [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 8086-2849: Intel(R) ICH8 Family PCI Express Root Port 6 - 2849 [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 8086-284B: Microsoft UAA Bus Driver for High Definition Audio [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 8086-2850: Intel(R) ICH8M Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 2850 [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 8086-2A00: Mobile Intel(R) PM965/GM965/GL960 Express Processor to DRAM Controller - 2A00 [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 8086-2A01: Mobile Intel(R) PM965/GM965/GL960 Express PCI Express Root Port - 2A01 [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 8086-4229: Network Controller [NoDB]
PnP SYN0138: PS/2 Compatible Mouse [NoDB]


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The names of actual companies and products mentioned herein may be the trademarks of their respective owners.


----------



## ThorXP (Mar 11, 2008)

Hello TriggerFinger I went to the nvidia site and found this for windows vista only.

Manufacturer: NVidia Corp

Devices this driver supports:
NVIDIA GeForce Go 6150
NVIDIA GeForce Go 7200

Operating Systems: Win Vista

Scan and Download all of the most recently updated drivers for your computer in minutes using DriverAgent.
Download Locations:

Download from OEM

Note: The download link may go directly to the file, or may link to a page where the file can be found. This is unavoidable, as some manufacturers do not allow direct links to their files.
Driver File Information

Downloaded: 798 times
File Size: 79.63 MiB
File Name: sp34371.exe

I doubt that you will find a current driver for windows xp unless nvidia writes on soon. The only way to get around this would be to purchase a new video card that fits one of t he slots in the computer probably PCI express but check the specs of the motherboard for that. 

Here is the page for all of the windows xp drivers for the notebook

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?os=228&lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en&product=3647208&lang=en

THis page shows no video driver for this notebook so the only thing I can say is this video card from nvidia is a card that was purchased separately for this notebook and is a plug-in card. 

I would suggest if this is the case that the card is an add-on card to remove it and try another card that is windows xp compatible.

I am sorry but there does not appear to be anything available for this particular video card for windows xp.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

@ThorXP: thanks for taking time to look into this issue.

@rooski: just to add, take a look into this too. you may need to signup to see or download the drivers that you may need.

do post back if you got it running or not.


----------



## rooski (Apr 22, 2008)

TriggerFinger said:


> @ThorXP: thanks for taking time to look into this issue.
> 
> @rooski: just to add, take a look into this too. you may need to signup to see or download the drivers that you may need.
> 
> do post back if you got it running or not.


yeah i signed up yesterday , and started a new thread on there , i think they should be able to help me out more , so ill give that a try , thank you for your help.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

did you try to download and install the drivers from there?

just in case it still did not work, try this recently released (beta?) Nvidia drivers:

http://downloads.guru3d.com/ForceWare-174.93-XP-(32-bit)-download-1901.html


----------



## rooski (Apr 22, 2008)

Ha what a coinsidence( think thats how you spell it) about 10 minutes after i posted the post of mine just above this one i decided to try to check in with the "hacking" community and got the exact drvers , but they were labled as leaked , so i tryed them . and it worked , but i had to force it to accept the driver , and the only one that worked from that package was called "Geforece Go 6150SE 430" and im not sure if its fine to keep that driver ,since my card isnt a 6150Se , but it works so im keeping it until something better arises . but the download link you just provided above is the exact file that i downloaded yesterday and didnt work until i forced that driver. i just think that it was pure luck . so thank you for all your help , and i seem to be missing my Wlan driver, because my WiFi switch light stays orange when i turn it on ( supposed to be blue) ,so can you help me find a WLAN driver , and my sound doesnt work either?


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

really? i was just searching for Forceware drivers and happen to stumble on that page. i saw the dates of release ( they might be beta, i dunno) and it was just the other day if not yesterday. so i thought it may be the one you need.

as for the sound and wifi drivers, have you tried the ones from the HP website? also for the sound you may need kb888111.exe (http://support.microsoft.com/kb/888111) in addition to the drivers from HP. as for the wifi, do you have any idea what type of card you have (intel 2200bg, atheros, etc)?


----------



## rooski (Apr 22, 2008)

well the wifi isnt that important , i was planning on geting a network card anyways ,like an old orinoco or something , and i will try the sound drivers tommorow ,im swampt with work for today.


----------



## rooski (Apr 22, 2008)

ok the sound drivers i have found online dont seem to be working , and i installed the kb888111.exe file first , but it gives me an error saying " could not find the MEDIA device for this driver." so im thinking i have to force it , but even when i do that nothing happens , well when i restart the little speaker symbol turns blue and then back to orange (blue = on, orange = off) and that is about it.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

this one is similar to your laptop but i doubt if these will install. just in case you want to try them, here's the link:


http://www.notebook-drivers.com/not...-ICH8-v.8.2.0.1012-for-Windows-XP_70909.shtml


----------

